
Walders Law in Haskell - ifesdjeen
http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Wadlers_Law
======
ifesdjeen
[http://blog.fogus.me/2010/07/12/wadlers-law-extended-to-
cloj...](http://blog.fogus.me/2010/07/12/wadlers-law-extended-to-clojure/) \-
For closure :)

